# New School, block questions.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

How about deep 4" sq. boxes with appropriate adapter rings. I have also seen 4"sq. boxes with extension rings and adapter plate.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stylin (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks sir! 1900 box = 4"sq box. Sorry about that. Yeah, I'm just not sure if the inspector would allow that. I think 4"sq boxes with 1-1/2 or 2" single gang mud rings would be great, I just don't know if it's acceptable. An outside wall is a wet location, and I know code says the box has to be rated for it's use. So I guess the question, is a 4"sq box with a 2" mudring rated for a block wall in a wet location.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Inside the block wall is not a wet location. Only the surface of the block wall on the exterior is. Use whatever rated cover you need from there.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

You should be fine to use a four square boxes with appropriate mud ring. Did your inspector tell you that an outside block wall was a wet location?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Search for some old posts on how to work in a block wall. No reason to switch to EMT. Just use PVC. Switch to EMT when you stub into the overhead. Don't understand your questions about getting PVC in the slab. Get it in before they pour as deep as you can get it.


----------



## Electro481 (Jan 3, 2011)

You would want to get pvc in before stone. Most the time they grade and imediately compact stone, then it's much harder to scratch in your conduits but possible.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

No masonry boxes. Cost of a deep 1900 and a ring is the same.

Pre-assembly is the key. Have the apprentice make up the boxes with the rings on, 30"stubs up (so you don't F the bricky) and duct tape the stubs and the rings o keep mortar out. Get as much conduit in the ground as you can. Blow pull strings thru the pipes before the pour as well. Have you Forman keep an eye on the pour area (with a camera) so he can document damages.


----------

